# why would a man not like giving oral?



## allwillbewell (Dec 13, 2012)

Any guys out there who do not like giving oral? I very often give oral to husband and enjoy it! but he never reciprocates, have asked him why not and he says he felt I didn't want it early in our relationship which may be true as I was pretty inexperienced and naive. Now he knows I would like it but still does it very rarely...if ever. I am scrupulously clean, have provided tasty condiments to enhance it for him, am not overweight, have offered to wax even tho I feel it is unnatural and just a little creepy making myself look prepubescent but still no go...any thoughts?


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Some people often dislike things they don't understand........
Maybe he just doesn't know how to do it right.
Maybe you can give him some " directions "


----------



## jd08 (Nov 20, 2012)

I couldn't answer that question because I love it. Not for what it does for me but what it does for her.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

allwillbewell said:


> Any guys out there who do not like giving oral? I very often give oral to husband and enjoy it! but he never reciprocates, have asked him why not and he says he felt I didn't want it early in our relationship which may be true as I was pretty inexperienced and naive. Now he knows I would like it but still does it very rarely...if ever. I am scrupulously clean, have provided tasty condiments to enhance it for him, am not overweight, have offered to wax even tho I feel it is unnatural and just a little creepy making myself look prepubescent but still no go...any thoughts?


Love it. Not only does it please her but selfishly it completely arouses me ... not the act itself but her enjoyment of it. Some guys I guess are put off by the smell or taste ... but I love that too, part of the whole experience. I will perform oral anytime.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Typically probably ignorance, smell, or taste, or in some cases laziness or selfishness. I knew some african american guys in the military that wouldn't even consider it.

In fact funny story: This poor kid was completely grossed out by it so one of the sergeants starts going on and on about it and then started talking about getting his "blood wings" and the poor kid threw up right there...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

It could be that his tongue just ain't used to it and his technique is too tiring for him hence less pleasure for him. For me I had this issue with my first gf when I was 16, took me year but also much instruction. Now I can't live without it!

Have a good honest talk with him about it


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Have a good honest talk with him about it


This.

He probably has some preconceptions about it. How does he reacts when you talk about your period for example?


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

The only reason I wouldn't do it is if the smell was absolutely gross. As long as things are at least decently clean and the hair isn't so long you could braid it, I'd be fine with it.


----------



## Second time (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't enjoy it. I do it because my SO loves it, but personally, I just don't like it. It isn't smell or anything juvenile like that. I am tongue tied so it isn't very comfortable to do. Yes, it is real, google it.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

frustr8dhubby said:


> Typically probably ignorance, smell, or taste, or in some cases laziness or selfishness. I knew some african american guys in the military that wouldn't even consider it.
> 
> In fact funny story: This poor kid was completely grossed out by it so one of the sergeants starts going on and on about it and then started talking about getting his "blood wings" and the poor kid threw up right there...


:iagree:


----------



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

I didn't care for it until I met my wife. Things that made it great was her was that she was well trimmed. Now she shaves. She always used to favor 69 position, although we within the last year discovered an even better position, it's better for her sensation and doesn't fatigue my neck muscles as much.

I'd recommend not involving a vibrator, as that in my experience messes with sensation and makes it harder to orgasm.

Causing an orgasm is the best motivation I would say for the man. I know it takes a while, and that can be frustrating or even discouraging.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

kingsfan said:


> The only reason I wouldn't do it is if the smell was absolutely gross. As long as things are at least decently clean and the hair isn't so long you could braid it, I'd be fine with it.


Braid it?.....:rofl: 

That would be very long...like....."cave woman" long....before scissors were invented...


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I have a guy friend who says that his wife has a fish smell down there, so he doesn't perform oral on her. I can't relate to this, as I love to give my Princess oral. I would do it every day if I could. I love it.


----------



## LoveMouse (Apr 22, 2012)

Tie him to the bed.
start giving him a BJ.
Sit on his face.
The more he licks, the more you lick
He stops, you stop
He stops and wants up, go make a sandwhich.
Return after 20min and give him another chance.
Mouse


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

The only reasons I can think of:
-smell
-taste
-discomfort from the position..in which case you can always work around that and find a better position
-he has no clue what he's doing down there
-he's afraid he won't be able to get you off then he'll feel bad
-he doesn't like that slippery soft feeling against his mouth...some people are very texture conscious and it freaks them out.
-selfish
-lazy

The list can go on but the best thing to do is just ask him directly.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

A lot of women (men too) don't know their bodies very well. I have met women with raging cases of BV (bacterial vaginosis) who had no idea they have it. Somehow they think the odor is natural.... That doesn't sound like you though so I'm going with him having some mental hang up about it or just selfish.


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

If you just ask him Ill bet he would do it more often.


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

I know there are some men and women who have a hang up about oral (religion, cleanliness) but if anyone expects you to do it for them then fair is fair and they should return the favor.
Any man who doesn't do this for his SO is missing out, the more fun she has the more fun he has. Giving a woman an orgasm relaxes her, lowers her inhibitions, and brings so much sexual energy to the bedroom, besides it's plain fun hearing all the noises and seeing her squirm around best of all you control the action most of the time(mine helps out sometimes which is fantastic)what could be better.
I almost like giving my wife oral more than the sex itself almost.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

painful or uncomfortable position
lack of knowledge and therefore embarrassment
someone said woman didn't know she had an infection
cleanliness
lack of reciprocation

ps: not sure, but if one poster is a single woman, I might be in love LOL if not, do you have a single sister?? LOL just teasing, but it shows how erotic it can be.


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

some men just suck in bed


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I love giving oral. Love it. 

I enjoy the taste and sensations and I love watching what it does to the woman I'm with. Turning a woman on turns me on. 

As long as a woman is free of yeast or bacterial infections, and follows a sensible diet there is rarely ever a problem with bad taste or smell in fact I like the smell and love the taste even more. 

I admit I prefer a trim or wax, but if she wants to leave a little landing strip that's alright too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

i absolutely love giving it,,but if you have a big ol nasty bush forget it,,i walk.


----------



## unlovedunfulfilled (Mar 18, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> I have a guy friend who says that his wife has a fish smell down there, so he doesn't perform oral on her. I can't relate to this, as I love to give my Princess oral. I would do it every day if I could. I love it.


Tell your friend that plain yogurt works wonders for that smell, and his wife just has to dip a tampon in the plain yogurt and insert it in herself. Keep it there for an hour or so. It balances the PH level down there. Then, she should bathe. No more fishy smell. That happens from imbalance in PH level due to intercourse or other things down there that can throw off the balance. I don't know how he'd present that to her to do that, but if that would help them include oral sex into their sex lives, I think it would be worth it.


----------



## unlovedunfulfilled (Mar 18, 2013)

For some men, weight might be an issue, as well as taste and smell, the 'landscaping', etc. Or religious reasons, or other reasons as stated by others here in this thread. 

I am overweight, and my husband is not, but he 'eats me out' for an hour at a time. I'm surprised he hasn't sprained his tongue on some occasions. I love the sounds he makes and most of his technique, but I need certain tongue movements at certain times. And when he gets me near the edge, I want his tongue smack-dab in the middle of 'miss kitty'. We're still working on that. But if he's hoping for me to climax while he's going down on me, he'll have to learn my combination. 

He used to, when we were first married, say oral was against his religion, but I exposed that lie. I contacted some of the ministers of his religion, and they said, 'no, it is not against our religion. he is lying. in fact, our God blesses men who give their wives great pleasure and bring them to orgasm'. I confronted him with that information. Over time, he started doing it and has never stopped. I try to keep shaved down there cause that is a turn on to him. He does the same for his 'area'. 

So, if you want oral sex, ask for it. If he won't give it, find out why. I guess, do what you can to try to encourage it.


----------



## MrVanilla (Apr 24, 2012)

I've never considered OS as sex. It's never appealed to me because it's one person doing something to another person - I don't perceive this as togetherness. It's not intimacy for me, and that's an issue - for me. 

As unlovedunfulfilled said above: "taste and smell, the 'landscaping', etc" is also problematic. The scent and taste kind of turn my stomach, and I've never found any genitalia to be at all visually attractive. It's actually quite unattractive to me. (mine, hers, anyones..) So I'm not at all interested in my wife performing OS on me. It's just not something I want to see.

The other unusual thing, is that OS has never been an issue for me. I performed OS once some thirty odd years ago to a college girlfriend, and with only one exception, no one has ever asked about until about two years ago. That's when my LW began asking about OS. 

She confessed then that 'every single sexual encounter she ever participated in included OS' and she also stated that she really enjoyed performing OS... which unfortunately, had the opposite effect she intended. She was looking to entice me - but instead, it really turned me off. So now, we just don't mention it. 

If you enjoy OS, good for you! It's just not for me. =)


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm actually feeling sorry for you, MrVanilla. I think you are missing out on something wonderful. I don't say you are wrong. I just wonder what happened? I know for me, when I was first doing it many years ago, I did it wrong. I had issues about things like that. I had fears about someone finding out I did it and hurting me. I had questions I could not get answers for on my own and was embarrassed to ask. I thought, erroneously, I should know how to please the woman I was with. She didn't need to do anything, but let me. I was worried about the smell, the taste, etc. Some of that fear and anxiety was in misinformation. Some of it was rooted in being told how gentle I needed to be, which led to other issues, but that's another story. Some of it was rooted in not just laying there naked with the woman I loved and touching and exploring her body while she answered questions that came up about what my touch felt like. 

It is difficult for a woman to allow this and feel comfortable, just as it is for a man. So much is lost when we are not able to trust each other and communicate. So much is lost when we cannot share without shame. So much is lost when we don't take healthy risks. It's sad.

Okay, sorry for the rant. I wish you could enjoy the pleasures of oral sex with the one you love. You and she would both benefit.

p.s. I hope I don't hurt your feelings with this. A thought popped into my head. I don't ask you to answer on here, but think about what I write. My inner child was giggling when I thought how about a clothes pin and a sleep mask? Maybe a cool mint lozenge for your taste? I didn't mean that to hurt you. I'm not telling you to do anything or not do anything. Forgive me if I hurt you. Just thought it might help someone.


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

Sexual arousal makes people do things that they would not otherwise consider doing with another human being. If you can imagine these acts without sexual arousal they are pretty gross when it comes down to it.

I love giving my wife oral sex (including analingus) because i'm so attracted to her and i get really aroused when i'm with her.

There are many possible explanations but one is that he doesn't have sufficient levels of attraction/arousal and this could be because he is not really into women (i.e. gay or asexual tendencies). I think that oral sex comes easy to most guys who are really very strongly attracted to women.

Like i said, there are other possible explanations but I don't think your search for possible reasons is complete if you don't at least consider this one.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

I love it, but something happened once that was so gross I just had to stop. 

I really had her juiced up, just a real gusher going... and a drop got on her panties. I was so grossed out by this creepy experience I have not been able to bring myself to have sex since.


----------



## Malcolm38 (Dec 25, 2012)

I get where Mr. Vanilla is coming from. I actually enjoy giving Oral a lot, but it isn't anywhere near having intercourse. For me anyway. OS is a 5 and Intercourse is a 10+ for me.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't like it... hard to put a finger on why though. Smell, taste and "aesthetics" all play a part. Probably didn't help much with the mental memory of 3 kids coming out of there either. Closest I can come is it's just sort of gross like licking a wet oyster sandwich. It isn't something I'd naturally choose to do and feels more like a dare. I know it's irrational...

Yet, I will do it. As silly as it sounds, my wife doesn't like it and it's hard to get her off this way. That triggers my "I gotta perfect this" streak... So I go down there as often as she'll let me (a handful of times a year) and tell her to encourage the techniques she likes and what she doesn't. Practice... lol. Her not asking for this hardly ever and not reaching climax is like a double dog dare to try it..


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

I love giving oral, but only if I find the woman attractive "down there". 

Some people may not realize this, but pu$$ies vary widely. Like fingerprints, no two are exactly alike, and some are much more attractive than others.


----------



## totamm (May 1, 2012)

Theseus said:


> and some are much more attractive than others.


Especially shaved ones.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> The only reasons I can think of:
> -discomfort from the position..in which case you can always work around that and find a better position
> -he has no clue what he's doing down there
> 
> The list can go on but the best thing to do is just ask him directly.


That position thing... that is the key. He may have tried it once and found it got to be very tiring. The best way to start this is to use a pillow to prop up your hips. This puts his neck in a position so he won't get fatigued. Also, a lot of guy will tense up around their lips and think they just need to dart their tongue in and out. No No No... first in doing this it will put a lot of tension in the jaw and he won't last more than 2 minutes. Not long enough for most women. Relax the jaw, open the mouth. Have him move gentle and slow. He needs to learn more about the anatomy but more specifically about your nervous anatomy. Some women cannot take direct cl!t stimulation while others crave it all the way through or only at the end. 

He just needs to practice in relaxing... use the pillow so that it reduces tension. Tell him to relax his jaw, take his time to explore and watch for your response. He is missing out on something so intimate. 

I did not quote the smell and taste from SB to OP because this is unique to different women. Like men the taste can change. Diet, body chemistry (genetics) can alter this so much that in some women it really is not a factor.


----------



## Rakkasan (Mar 4, 2013)

I can't imagine sex without about an hour of me giving oral to my wife. I bring her to the brink, and then I stop for a second, and I gently blow on her clit until it hides back in the the hood. Then I bring her back to the brink of the O, and I repeat this cat and mouse game as many times as I can, until she finally erupts.

Without Oral sex for me is not complete. 

I learned to love Oral with my first girlfriend who was a chain smoker. I discovered that as long as I am eating her out I don't have to kiss her, and I absolutely hated the taste of her kisses.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

allwillbewell said:


> Any guys out there who do not like giving oral? I very often give oral to husband and enjoy it! but he never reciprocates, have asked him why not and he says he felt I didn't want it early in our relationship which may be true as I was pretty inexperienced and naive. Now he knows I would like it but still does it very rarely...if ever. I am scrupulously clean, have provided tasty condiments to enhance it for him, am not overweight, have offered to wax even tho I feel it is unnatural and just a little creepy making myself look prepubescent but still no go...any thoughts?


If the woman is overweight, over hairy, or doesn't smell too appealing, it could easily be a turn off. Atleast those would be the reasons for me.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

If you want to enter the temple, then you have to pay tribute to the little man in the boat.:rofl:

Seriously, I don't understand how a man could resist it. Licking p*ssy is..... it's just awesome. It makes her feel really really good. It makes it easier for her to orgasm through penetration after she's warmed up. And her scent stays with your to tell other women "YEAH, THIS GUY DOES IT!".:smthumbup:


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

Racer said:


> Closest I can come is it's just sort of gross like licking a wet oyster sandwich. It isn't something I'd naturally choose to do and feels more like a dare. I know it's irrational...


Actually choosing to lick a (sometimes) hairy wet oyster thing, usually with at least a faint, unusual odor, that's a couple of centimeters from where defecation happens is IRRATIONAL. Disliking it as you do is very RATIONAL.

But sometimes it's the irrational things in life that are the most incredible. And the fact that animal attraction for another human being causes most men to crave something that rational thinking tells us to be repulsed by blows my mind!


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

Theseus said:


> I love giving oral, but only if I find the woman attractive "down there".
> 
> Some people may not realize this, but pu$$ies very widely. Like fingerprints, no two are exactly alike, and some are much more attractive than others.


LOL


thats why I don't like em shaved. looks like a 12 year old or somethin'

In my 20's I looked @ em...and the pretty ones are nice etc.

somewhere in my early 30's I realized they just are not that pretty. and the pretty one's don't work that well. so, give me a banged up looking one with hair on it all day long.

I like pie


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

After reading some of the responses I think everyone here is in their 20's or something, I am in my 40's and the whole women shaving down there only became popular the last 10-15 years or so. Do I like it shaved yes I do but I don't remember having any less fun when the girls I was with weren't shaved(heck my wife trimmed but never shaved until she was in her 30's)
Don't see the difference like eating a slice of cake with or without coconut on top it all tastes good. Then again I have been at this since I was 15 so I been hooked on it so has any girl I was ever with, never had anyone say no especially after the first time they had an O. If diamonds are a girls bf an orgasm is her bff dipped in chocolate covered in whipped cream and sprinkles. With or without coconut. LOL

p.s. There have been a few(very few) times my wife has only wanted PIV sex only because she wanted to feel that sensation right then and there. Only happened a few times she really likes to O but who doesn't.


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm a man, and from experience, I can say that smell and bad taste turn me off.

I've had ex's who I loved doing that for, and others who smell "off" and taste terrible. A shower before is a must for these girls, and some could stand to sit in the tub first, then shower before I would even begin to enjoy it.

Some girls actually taste good. This is true. It can be body chemistry, ethnicity (the different foods eaten by your culture can affect this), or hygiene. There is no excuse for hygiene, but only so much you can do about the other.

I would suggest you take a shower together before you have sex and encourage him to go down on you in the shower, after you have cleaned up.

Have you touched yourself and smelt your hand? That is pretty much what you taste like.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

tulsy said:


> I'm a man, and from experience, I can say that smell and bad taste turn me off.
> 
> I've had ex's who I loved doing that for, and others who smell "off" and taste terrible. A shower before is a must for these girls, and some could stand to sit in the tub first, then shower before I would even begin to enjoy it.
> 
> ...


It's is like anything else, it is an acquired 'regional' taste. Of course how you smell her and how she smells herself is also a matter of genetics. Same thing with semen... taste can vary due to body chemistry and what the guy eats.


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

Nsweet said:


> If you want to enter the temple, then you have to pay tribute to the little man in the boat.:rofl:
> 
> Seriously, I don't understand how a man could resist it. Licking p*ssy is..... it's just awesome. It makes her feel really really good. It makes it easier for her to orgasm through penetration after she's warmed up. And her scent stays with your to tell other women "YEAH, THIS GUY DOES IT!".:smthumbup:


How many women have you honestly gone down on?
How old are you?
How old were they?

Some vagina's smell and taste bad. If you run into one of these, then you will understand how someone could "resist".

Many vagina's smell and taste pretty damn good. Most guys have no problem going down on those, many love it, and many want to do this for the woman all the time. 

If you don't understand this, you haven't run into a one of those vagina's yet.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Guys who dont like eating [email protected] are like guys who dont like eating ribs and good BBQ. I dont trust em.


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

drerio said:


> It's is like anything else, it is an acquired 'regional' taste. Of course how you smell her and how she smells herself is also a matter of genetics. Same thing with semen... taste can vary due to body chemistry and what the guy eats.


I agree, and I definitely don't see myself acquiring a taste for every vagina flavor I encounter. You can't always wash off the taste/smell.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Middle of Everything said:


> Guys who dont like eating [email protected] are like guys who dont like eating ribs and good BBQ. I dont trust em.


I'm a vegan, but enjoy the taste of my wife


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

drerio said:


> I'm a vegan, but enjoy the taste of my wife


You must like tofu ribs huh?


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

Middle of Everything said:


> Guys who dont like eating [email protected] are like guys who dont like eating ribs and good BBQ. I dont trust em.


Okay, well....

joking aside, 

here is the scenario:

You encounter a beautiful woman, you hit it off, everything is great, sex is great...all seems good.

You meet up again, you go down on her, but she tastes like battery acid and smells "not good". 

You tellin' me this ain't off-putting??

I am no major stud, but I've been with enough women to have encountered this, and believe me, I normally love giving a woman oral.

I would say that 20% of the women I have had relations with have issues with smell/taste. Not smell so bad that you can't have intercourse, but not a plate I want to eat off of either. 

One chick I knew back in the day was known for how bad her snatch smelt...I never dated her, but I knew guys who had, and they all talked about it. Apparently she was good in other areas.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

tulsy said:


> Okay, well....
> 
> joking aside,
> 
> ...


I'm not saying this is not an issue, but when I used the word regional, I meant it... There is some evidence that all kinds of factors could be affecting the smell. It is also your regional preference. It is likely that she may not have smelled the same to you as she did to your friend(s). 

For humans, the only smell we often will agree upon is sulfur. If she smelled like sulfur then not good for many reasons. 

Much of the smell too is the result of the microflora... yes you have to understand that that space is heavily invested with microbes and the contributes a lot to the variations in the odor. Moving from one geographical area to another along with foods one eats in combination with body chemistry (genetics) can provide interesting and subtle olfactory variations.


----------



## losttexan75 (Dec 24, 2012)

Men, have you ever stopped and looked at yourself naked in the mirror? Flacid? Hard? The penis is not a very attractive addition to our bodies, yet we expect and happily accept any attention a woman gives it, with bravado and machismo, like what we have to offer is what they have always wanted and dreamed of. Put yourself in her shoes and imagine having to stuff that down your throat. I think by comparison, we the men got off easy with what is offered to us. So there might be an odor at times. You think your balls don't stink? I'd be willing to bet there are a ton of women out there that sacrifice their own senses for the sake of pleasing their men. Can't we men return the favor? And besides, after about a minute or so, it's pretty much just your saliva down there anyways, so get to work and make your women proud!


----------



## lalsr1988 (Apr 16, 2012)

As a man, I never really cared for it...I have gone down on my wife less than 10 times in 7 years of marriage. Yet a BJ is standard for us before we have sex. I would much rather use my fingers to stimulate her. Just personal tastes I expect...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

lalsr1988 said:


> As a man, I never really cared for it...I have gone down on my wife less than 10 times in 7 years of marriage. Yet a BJ is standard for us before we have sex. I would much rather use my fingers to stimulate her. Just personal tastes I expect...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oof, glad I'm not married to you! So happy my H loves it ;-)


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Frankly, it's just greatly seems to be standard fare for this ol' Southern boy to enthusiasticly participate in this great worldly pastime!

And while I absolutely love having sex with a woman better than anything in the world, and God forbid my ever losing the potential to do just that ~ I really think that my only being able to give her oral would be just as intoxicating and thrilling to me as anything else in the entire world!


----------



## vspinkgrl (Dec 4, 2012)

LOL, I had to laugh at the woman who mention balls smelling. 

Women get a lot of grief over the smell/taste of their vagina. TBH even when it is cleaned to the point of obsession some women do taste different down there. Like semen taste can vary from guy to guy.

I think some men can't get over the different amounts of substances that come out of there, I mean there is a lot LOL. But if he won't do it, then don't do it to him. I mean thats kind of effed up if hes expecting to receive. 

And yes penises are not attractive and can smell like piss and @$$ quite often or hey sometimes stinky belly button can waver up our noses too:rofl:


----------



## totamm (May 1, 2012)

tulsy said:


> I would say that 20% of the women I have had relations with have issues with smell/taste. Not smell so bad that you can't have intercourse, but not a plate I want to eat off of either.


That will teach you to stay off the free dating sites.


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

losttexan75 said:


> Men, have you ever stopped and looked at yourself naked in the mirror? Flacid? Hard? The penis is not a very attractive addition to our bodies, yet we expect and happily accept any attention a woman gives it, with bravado and machismo, like what we have to offer is what they have always wanted and dreamed of. *Put yourself in her shoes and imagine having to stuff that down your throat*. I think by comparison, we the men got off easy with what is offered to us. So there might be an odor at times. You think your balls don't stink? I'd be willing to bet there are a ton of women out there that sacrifice their own senses for the sake of pleasing their men. Can't we men return the favor? And besides, after about a minute or so, it's pretty much just your saliva down there anyways, so get to work and make your women proud!


First of all, the penis is external and the vagina is internal. There is a major difference. 

We're not talking about "odor at times" here...there are vagina's that smell all of the time. It's not the same as ball sweat after a long hard day of work or something. 

You are speaking as a heterosexual man... it's sort of expected you would be grossed-out at the thought of giving head. 




arbitrator said:


> Frankly, it's just greatly seems to be standard fare for this ol' Southern boy to enthusiasticly participate in this great worldly pastime!
> 
> And while I absolutely love having sex with a woman better than anything in the world, and God forbid my ever losing the potential to do just that ~ I really think that my only being able to give her oral would be just as intoxicating and thrilling to me as anything else in the entire world!


Your girl must have a pleasant smelling vagina.



totamm said:


> That will teach you to stay off the free dating sites.


I've never picked up a girl from a free dating site. I'm not opposed to it, just never need to.

I'm guessing that was a joke, but anyways...

I, like most men, love to please a woman that way, but I am not going down on rotten-tuna, nor would I expect my girl to go down on me if I smelt/tasted bad. I would be embarrassed if I smelt bad down there, and I take pride in my "man-scaping". If there is a chance I am smelly, I don't really want a girl going down on me at that time. If she wants it right then and there, she can join me in the shower for some good clean fun.

I am pretty sure that most women who smell down there are not even aware of it. These days, I will tell a woman if it's "not-good" because I would rather she know. I don't try to embarrass them; there are ways to approach it. Even if they get embarrassed, it's nothing some sweet lovin' can't smooth over.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> Frankly, it's just greatly seems to be standard fare for this ol' Southern boy to enthusiasticly participate in this great worldly pastime!
> 
> And while I absolutely love having sex with a woman better than anything in the world, and God forbid my ever losing the potential to do just that ~ I really think that my only being able to give her oral would be just as intoxicating and thrilling to me as anything else in the entire world!


Well spoken from a fellow Texan!!!!!!!! :iagree:

It is intoxicating and wonderful. I would give her oral sex every day if she wanted it. Heavenly. Just Heavenly.


----------



## Cinderloo (Mar 21, 2013)

My husband will not give oral, when we first got together he did it a few times but not very good, he really didn't put much effort into it. He says it isn't his thing and the thought of putting his mouth where I unrinate from, turns him off. We've been married 19 years and lately I've really been wanting it, I try to get him to do it but he just makes this yuck looking face. I know it's not due to poor hygeine, because I've had boyfriends who loved doing it and was told I had very mild sweet fragrance. I guess I'll never get it again.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

ATC529R said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> thats why I don't like em shaved. looks like a 12 year old or somethin'
> ...


Wow and no. Give me the pretty one and I am much more apt to dive in.


----------



## Cinderloo (Mar 21, 2013)

vspinkgrl said:


> LOL, I had to laugh at the woman who mention balls smelling.
> 
> Women get a lot of grief over the smell/taste of their vagina. TBH even when it is cleaned to the point of obsession some women do taste different down there. Like semen taste can vary from guy to guy.
> 
> ...


This made me laugh, balls do stink, the penis can stink sitting in their sweaty pants all day, the pre drip is gross, dingle berries can be a real turn off too. Yet guys think their big stinky, sweaty balls are appetizing to us yet complain about the smell of a woman.:slap:


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

tulsy said:


> How many women have you honestly gone down on?
> How old are you?
> How old were they?
> 
> ...


About 20 so far.
I'm 25.
Between 18 and 50ish. 
(I lick more women than I have casual sex with.)

Everyone gets a funky smell at times, so what I do is bring along a pack of Summer's Eve vaginal wipes or after sex wipes in my back pocket and use those before the dam goes over with some flavored lube. Now if I know her well enough to lick her without protection I just use the wipes and enjoy her flavor. 

I don't see what all of you guys are complaining about. If she doesn't smell right you can take a shower with her instead of making a big deal about it. If you want her to suck your c*ck more often and not spread trash about you to other women you can man up and deal with it. 

Then again I think a lot of guys secretely don't like doing that for a woman and make a big deal about it to cover up their disinterest.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Could it possibly be that some of these women have been consuming lots of spicy food (tai or garlic) and this smell is coming out of ALL of their pores???? Just a theory. 

My Princess always smells heavenly down there...and she doesn't eat spicy, tai, or garlic foods....coincidence????????


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Men now have a solution 

http://youtu.be/n2Jy90PDiSA

there are plenty of counterparts for women, right?


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

Nsweet said:


> About 20 so far.
> I'm 25.
> Between 18 and 50ish.
> (I lick more women than I have casual sex with.)
> ...


Right. You lick so much vagina that you carry around vaginal wipes.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

tulsy said:


> Right. You lick so much vagina that you carry around vaginal wipes.


That statement just made me laugh out loud....thanks Tulsy!:rofl:


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

tulsy said:


> Right. You lick so much vagina that you carry around vaginal wipes.


You say that like it's a bad thing. 

At least my mouth can't get these ladies pregnant.:smthumbup:


----------

